# Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 02:56:15 -0500*
One has only to refer to George  McDonald Fraser‘s series on McAuslan..the
so-caled dirtiest soldier in the world...the difference between mature men
living in hard times in various parts of the world, versus Officers, where
PMC is  hardship, not a delight...to understand that we Sr NCO‘s want and
need our creature comforts...if not delights ...so the Officers Mess can
seem pretty tame, or at best, underdeveloped...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 8:33 PM
Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> John
>
> I found the food in the messes in CFB Gagetown pretty darn good.   In
fact, most
> meals in the field were pretty good, too.   I guess if you are hungry,
most
> things are edible.   One time, the officers mess was closed for
renovations and
> my course had to mess with the OR‘s.   It was far better food than we had
been
> getting in the officers mess.   I had no complaints as to the quality of
the
> food.   I am no great fan of the boxed lunches or MRE‘s, though.... but
there is
> no Utopia - especially in the CF!
>
> Beth MacFarlane
>
> Gow wrote:
>
> > Okay people,,,we are now about finished on beating up on an individual
who
> > happens to be a junior officer and is in a non-familiar posting, not
> > necessarily of his own wishes sigh who asked an open, decent question,
for
> > what he thought would be an open free forum of thought...
> >
> > Didn‘t quite turn out that way.  Nobody said that peaches were the best
> > dessert, pears second, even if, in my own opinion, that‘s the case.
> >
> > No matter what a Lieutenant sourced its name from, you won‘t meet any
> > Generals who‘ve not been one...okay, okay Ian, there will be few that
went
> > NCO to Captain...but you get the point.
> >
> > Could perhaps Joan, who‘s flying under the radar of this maelstrom
lead
> > off with a story about good food in the Service?  Or what we liked,
versus
> > what we did not?  A country as vast as ours will lead to different
> > tastes...imagine having Philidelphia "Scrapple" fed to you as an
indiginous
> > ration...cods tongue in a can... but lets be a little more open and
> > honest...
> >
> > Okay, the forum‘s open to give it another go..I think  Right Mike?
> >
> > And don‘t let us get you down, Burgess...you‘re doing a good job of a
hard
> > one...
> >
> > John
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "burgess marskell" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
> > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> > > i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
> > platoon
> > > in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an
Iltis
> > > the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
> > >
> > > LT. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > > PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> > > >
> > > >All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
> > > >
> > > >Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> > > >
> > > >Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try
again
> > > >later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> > > >Woodstock?
> > > >
> > > >Bob  Beth
> > > >
> > > >DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > > > > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > > > > Dave Hall
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:16:50 -0700*
I think, son, that you have a good imagination.
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:06 AM
Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> thanks, I appreciate that. I Have not said anything which is not factual,
so
> i have nothing to worry about i hope.
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
> >From: "Gow" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 19:57:17 -0500
> >
> >Okay people,,,we are now about finished on beating up on an individual
who
> >happens to be a junior officer and is in a non-familiar posting, not
> >necessarily of his own wishes sigh who asked an open, decent question,
> >for
> >what he thought would be an open free forum of thought...
> >
> >Didn‘t quite turn out that way.  Nobody said that peaches were the best
> >dessert, pears second, even if, in my own opinion, that‘s the case.
> >
> >No matter what a Lieutenant sourced its name from, you won‘t meet any
> >Generals who‘ve not been one...okay, okay Ian, there will be few that
went
> >NCO to Captain...but you get the point.
> >
> >Could perhaps Joan, who‘s flying under the radar of this maelstrom lead
> >off with a story about good food in the Service?  Or what we liked,
versus
> >what we did not?  A country as vast as ours will lead to different
> >tastes...imagine having Philidelphia "Scrapple" fed to you as an
indiginous
> >ration...cods tongue in a can... but lets be a little more open and
> >honest...
> >
> >Okay, the forum‘s open to give it another go..I think  Right Mike?
> >
> >And don‘t let us get you down, Burgess...you‘re doing a good job of a
hard
> >one...
> >
> >John
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "burgess marskell" 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
> >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> >
> >
> > > i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
> >platoon
> > > in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an
Iltis
> > > the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
> > >
> > > LT. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > > PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> > > >
> > > >All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
> > > >
> > > >Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> > > >
> > > >Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try
again
> > > >later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> > > >Woodstock?
> > > >
> > > >Bob  Beth
> > > >
> > > >DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > > > > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > > > > Dave Hall
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:31:12 -0700*
I agree very stongly with that, as someone who has had the pleasure of both
places.   The Senior NCOs are usually note I did not say always more
comfortable than the officers.
Don
----- Original Message -----
From: Gow 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 12:56 AM
Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> One has only to refer to George  McDonald Fraser‘s series on McAuslan..the
> so-caled dirtiest soldier in the world...the difference between mature men
> living in hard times in various parts of the world, versus Officers, where
> PMC is  hardship, not a delight...to understand that we Sr NCO‘s want and
> need our creature comforts...if not delights ...so the Officers Mess can
> seem pretty tame, or at best, underdeveloped...
>
> John
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Beth MacFarlane" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 8:33 PM
> Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
>
>
> > John
> >
> > I found the food in the messes in CFB Gagetown pretty darn good.   In
> fact, most
> > meals in the field were pretty good, too.   I guess if you are hungry,
> most
> > things are edible.   One time, the officers mess was closed for
> renovations and
> > my course had to mess with the OR‘s.   It was far better food than we
had
> been
> > getting in the officers mess.   I had no complaints as to the quality of
> the
> > food.   I am no great fan of the boxed lunches or MRE‘s, though.... but
> there is
> > no Utopia - especially in the CF!
> >
> > Beth MacFarlane
> >
> > Gow wrote:
> >
> > > Okay people,,,we are now about finished on beating up on an individual
> who
> > > happens to be a junior officer and is in a non-familiar posting, not
> > > necessarily of his own wishes sigh who asked an open, decent
question,
> for
> > > what he thought would be an open free forum of thought...
> > >
> > > Didn‘t quite turn out that way.  Nobody said that peaches were the
best
> > > dessert, pears second, even if, in my own opinion, that‘s the case.
> > >
> > > No matter what a Lieutenant sourced its name from, you won‘t meet any
> > > Generals who‘ve not been one...okay, okay Ian, there will be few that
> went
> > > NCO to Captain...but you get the point.
> > >
> > > Could perhaps Joan, who‘s flying under the radar of this maelstrom
> lead
> > > off with a story about good food in the Service?  Or what we liked,
> versus
> > > what we did not?  A country as vast as ours will lead to different
> > > tastes...imagine having Philidelphia "Scrapple" fed to you as an
> indiginous
> > > ration...cods tongue in a can... but lets be a little more open and
> > > honest...
> > >
> > > Okay, the forum‘s open to give it another go..I think  Right Mike?
> > >
> > > And don‘t let us get you down, Burgess...you‘re doing a good job of a
> hard
> > > one...
> > >
> > > John
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "burgess marskell" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
> > > Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >
> > > > i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
> > > platoon
> > > > in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an
> Iltis
> > > > the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a
corporal.
> > > >
> > > > LT. Burgess Marskell
> > > >
> > > > PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> > > > >
> > > > >All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
> > > > >
> > > > >Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> > > > >
> > > > >Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try
> again
> > > > >later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> > > > >Woodstock?
> > > > >
> > > > >Bob  Beth
> > > > >
> > > > >DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > > > > > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > > > > > Dave Hall
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" <mail816p@dnd.ca>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 15:41:39 -0500 (EST)*
If it will help dispell any further misinformation: 
First, there is not a Lt first or otherwise Marskell listed on the DND intranet.  If he was in a staff position he would at least be burdened with DND email account, hence he probably doesn‘t exist.  
Secondly, there is not a Col Johnston or Johnson listed on the DND email system there is a LCol in Border, hence, he doesn‘t have a boss that exists.  
Thirdly, there are not too many Lt‘s who commanded a pl in Germany still around....indeed there are not many majors who commanded a pl in Germany still around.  If he was in Europe he would have been promoted to at least Capt many moons ago, hence he does not really exist.
Fourth, if someone was shot by a candidate‘s 9mm pistol it would have been on the news/newpaper.  
Buddy is more than welcome to say his "two cents" but given his erroneous introduction I would not put very much weight into what young Lt Burgess Marskell has to say.    
On Sunday, February 18, 2001 at 10:16:50 AM, army-list@CdnArmy.ca wrote:
> I think, son, that you have a good imagination.
> 
> 
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: burgess marskell 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:06 AM
> Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> 
> 
> > thanks, I appreciate that. I Have not said anything which is not factual,
> so
> > i have nothing to worry about i hope.
> >
> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> >
> >
> > >From: "Gow" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 19:57:17 -0500
> > >
> > >Okay people,,,we are now about finished on beating up on an individual
> who
> > >happens to be a junior officer and is in a non-familiar posting, not
> > >necessarily of his own wishes sigh who asked an open, decent question,
> > >for
> > >what he thought would be an open free forum of thought...
> > >
> > >Didn‘t quite turn out that way.  Nobody said that peaches were the best
> > >dessert, pears second, even if, in my own opinion, that‘s the case.
> > >
> > >No matter what a Lieutenant sourced its name from, you won‘t meet any
> > >Generals who‘ve not been one...okay, okay Ian, there will be few that
> went
> > >NCO to Captain...but you get the point.
> > >
> > >Could perhaps Joan, who‘s flying under the radar of this maelstrom lead
> > >off with a story about good food in the Service?  Or what we liked,
> versus
> > >what we did not?  A country as vast as ours will lead to different
> > >tastes...imagine having Philidelphia "Scrapple" fed to you as an
> indiginous
> > >ration...cods tongue in a can... but lets be a little more open and
> > >honest...
> > >
> > >Okay, the forum‘s open to give it another go..I think  Right Mike?
> > >
> > >And don‘t let us get you down, Burgess...you‘re doing a good job of a
> hard
> > >one...
> > >
> > >John
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "burgess marskell" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
> > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >
> > >
> > > > i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
> > >platoon
> > > > in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an
> Iltis
> > > > the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
> > > >
> > > > LT. Burgess Marskell
> > > >
> > > > PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> > > > >
> > > > >All this talk is making me hungry.....:> > > >
> > > > >Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> > > > >
> > > > >Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try
> again
> > > > >later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> > > > >Woodstock?
> > > > >
> > > > >Bob  Beth
> > > > >
> > > > >DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > > > > > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > > > > > Dave Hall
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> > >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > _________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
> 
> 
Capt RW Nairne
SO Comd TFBH 
CA Tel 613 996-7811 Trunk 2184 Ext 4212
CA Fax Ext 4022
Bosnia PTT 387-77-771-148 Ext 4212 
VSAT 82-152-7632
e-mail: mail816p@dnd.ca
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 11:01:08 -0700*
Geez...... and I had given in, and decided to leave the guy alone.... oh
well... I say we keep him, for entertainment value
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:41 PM
Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> If it will help dispell any further misinformation:
>
> First, there is not a Lt first or otherwise Marskell listed on the DND
intranet.  If he was in a staff position he would at least be burdened with
DND email account, hence he probably doesn‘t exist.
>
> Secondly, there is not a Col Johnston or Johnson listed on the DND email
system there is a LCol in Border, hence, he doesn‘t have a boss that
exists.
>
> Thirdly, there are not too many Lt‘s who commanded a pl in Germany still
around....indeed there are not many majors who commanded a pl in Germany
still around.  If he was in Europe he would have been promoted to at least
Capt many moons ago, hence he does not really exist.
>
> Fourth, if someone was shot by a candidate‘s 9mm pistol it would have been
on the news/newpaper.
>
> Buddy is more than welcome to say his "two cents" but given his erroneous
introduction I would not put very much weight into what young Lt Burgess
Marskell has to say.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 18:27:14 *
I think that you have way too much free time on your hands.
>From: "Donald Schepens" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:16:50 -0700
>
>I think, son, that you have a good imagination.
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: burgess marskell 
>To: 
>Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:06 AM
>Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
>
>
> > thanks, I appreciate that. I Have not said anything which is not 
>factual,
>so
> > i have nothing to worry about i hope.
> >
> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> >
> >
> > >From: "Gow" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 19:57:17 -0500
> > >
> > >Okay people,,,we are now about finished on beating up on an individual
>who
> > >happens to be a junior officer and is in a non-familiar posting, not
> > >necessarily of his own wishes sigh who asked an open, decent 
>question,
> > >for
> > >what he thought would be an open free forum of thought...
> > >
> > >Didn‘t quite turn out that way.  Nobody said that peaches were the best
> > >dessert, pears second, even if, in my own opinion, that‘s the case.
> > >
> > >No matter what a Lieutenant sourced its name from, you won‘t meet any
> > >Generals who‘ve not been one...okay, okay Ian, there will be few that
>went
> > >NCO to Captain...but you get the point.
> > >
> > >Could perhaps Joan, who‘s flying under the radar of this maelstrom 
>lead
> > >off with a story about good food in the Service?  Or what we liked,
>versus
> > >what we did not?  A country as vast as ours will lead to different
> > >tastes...imagine having Philidelphia "Scrapple" fed to you as an
>indiginous
> > >ration...cods tongue in a can... but lets be a little more open and
> > >honest...
> > >
> > >Okay, the forum‘s open to give it another go..I think  Right Mike?
> > >
> > >And don‘t let us get you down, Burgess...you‘re doing a good job of a
>hard
> > >one...
> > >
> > >John
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "burgess marskell" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
> > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > >
> > >
> > > > i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
> > >platoon
> > > > in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an
>Iltis
> > > > the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a 
>corporal.
> > > >
> > > > LT. Burgess Marskell
> > > >
> > > > PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> > > > >
> > > > >All this talk is making me hungry.....:=
> > > > >
> > > > >Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> > > > >
> > > > >Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try
>again
> > > > >later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> > > > >Woodstock?
> > > > >
> > > > >Bob  Beth
> > > > >
> > > > >DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > > > > > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > > > > > Dave Hall
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > >
> > 
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 18:32:16 *
Oh....Great.....i get to be the entertainment. It‘s just what i wanted when 
i went through four years of University AND Officer Training.
>From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 11:01:08 -0700
>
>Geez...... and I had given in, and decided to leave the guy alone.... oh
>well... I say we keep him, for entertainment value
>MacF
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" 
>To: 
>Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:41 PM
>Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
>
>
> > If it will help dispell any further misinformation:
> >
> > First, there is not a Lt first or otherwise Marskell listed on the DND
>intranet.  If he was in a staff position he would at least be burdened with
>DND email account, hence he probably doesn‘t exist.
> >
> > Secondly, there is not a Col Johnston or Johnson listed on the DND 
>email
>system there is a LCol in Border, hence, he doesn‘t have a boss that
>exists.
> >
> > Thirdly, there are not too many Lt‘s who commanded a pl in Germany still
>around....indeed there are not many majors who commanded a pl in Germany
>still around.  If he was in Europe he would have been promoted to at least
>Capt many moons ago, hence he does not really exist.
> >
> > Fourth, if someone was shot by a candidate‘s 9mm pistol it would have 
>been
>on the news/newpaper.
> >
> > Buddy is more than welcome to say his "two cents" but given his 
>erroneous
>introduction I would not put very much weight into what young Lt Burgess
>Marskell has to say.
> >
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 11:40:20 -0700*
Ummmmm, besides the new parliament buildings in Toronto, what about the
points that Capt Nairne brought up?
MacF
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 6:32 PM
Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> Oh....Great.....i get to be the entertainment. It‘s just what i wanted
when
> i went through four years of University AND Officer Training.
>
>
> >From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 11:01:08 -0700
> >
> >Geez...... and I had given in, and decided to leave the guy alone.... oh
> >well... I say we keep him, for entertainment value
> >MacF
> >
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:41 PM
> >Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> >
> >
> > > If it will help dispell any further misinformation:
> > >
> > > First, there is not a Lt first or otherwise Marskell listed on the
DND
> >intranet.  If he was in a staff position he would at least be burdened
with
> >DND email account, hence he probably doesn‘t exist.
> > >
> > > Secondly, there is not a Col Johnston or Johnson listed on the DND
> >email
> >system there is a LCol in Border, hence, he doesn‘t have a boss that
> >exists.
> > >
> > > Thirdly, there are not too many Lt‘s who commanded a pl in Germany
still
> >around....indeed there are not many majors who commanded a pl in Germany
> >still around.  If he was in Europe he would have been promoted to at
least
> >Capt many moons ago, hence he does not really exist.
> > >
> > > Fourth, if someone was shot by a candidate‘s 9mm pistol it would have
> >been
> >on the news/newpaper.
> > >
> > > Buddy is more than welcome to say his "two cents" but given his
> >erroneous
> >introduction I would not put very much weight into what young Lt Burgess
> >Marskell has to say.
> > >
> >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Robert Childs" <adanac1@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 13:50:11 -0500*
 Burgess you have generated more mail in the past week .
Than I have seen in along time 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 13:57:56 -0500*
AMEN!!!!
"Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" wrote:
> If it will help dispell any further misinformation:
>
> First, there is not a Lt first or otherwise Marskell listed on the DND intranet.  If he was in a staff position he would at least be burdened with DND email account, hence he probably doesn‘t exist.
>
> Secondly, there is not a Col Johnston or Johnson listed on the DND email system there is a LCol in Border, hence, he doesn‘t have a boss that exists.
>
> Thirdly, there are not too many Lt‘s who commanded a pl in Germany still around....indeed there are not many majors who commanded a pl in Germany still around.  If he was in Europe he would have been promoted to at least Capt many moons ago, hence he does not really exist.
>
> Fourth, if someone was shot by a candidate‘s 9mm pistol it would have been on the news/newpaper.
>
> Buddy is more than welcome to say his "two cents" but given his erroneous introduction I would not put very much weight into what young Lt Burgess Marskell has to say.
>
> On Sunday, February 18, 2001 at 10:16:50 AM, army-list@CdnArmy.ca wrote:
>
> > I think, son, that you have a good imagination.
> >
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: burgess marskell 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:06 AM
> > Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> >
> >
> > > thanks, I appreciate that. I Have not said anything which is not factual,
> > so
> > > i have nothing to worry about i hope.
> > >
> > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > >
> > > >From: "Gow" 
> > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > >To: 
> > > >Subject: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 19:57:17 -0500
> > > >
> > > >Okay people,,,we are now about finished on beating up on an individual
> > who
> > > >happens to be a junior officer and is in a non-familiar posting, not
> > > >necessarily of his own wishes sigh who asked an open, decent question,
> > > >for
> > > >what he thought would be an open free forum of thought...
> > > >
> > > >Didn‘t quite turn out that way.  Nobody said that peaches were the best
> > > >dessert, pears second, even if, in my own opinion, that‘s the case.
> > > >
> > > >No matter what a Lieutenant sourced its name from, you won‘t meet any
> > > >Generals who‘ve not been one...okay, okay Ian, there will be few that
> > went
> > > >NCO to Captain...but you get the point.
> > > >
> > > >Could perhaps Joan, who‘s flying under the radar of this maelstrom lead
> > > >off with a story about good food in the Service?  Or what we liked,
> > versus
> > > >what we did not?  A country as vast as ours will lead to different
> > > >tastes...imagine having Philidelphia "Scrapple" fed to you as an
> > indiginous
> > > >ration...cods tongue in a can... but lets be a little more open and
> > > >honest...
> > > >
> > > >Okay, the forum‘s open to give it another go..I think  Right Mike?
> > > >
> > > >And don‘t let us get you down, Burgess...you‘re doing a good job of a
> > hard
> > > >one...
> > > >
> > > >John
> > > >----- Original Message -----
> > > >From: "burgess marskell" 
> > > >To: 
> > > >Sent: Saturday, February 17, 2001 11:28 PM
> > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > >
> > > >
> > > > > i was stationed in the united kingdom and in germany. I commanded a
> > > >platoon
> > > > > in germany and in the UK i was in a staff position. I commanded an
> > Iltis
> > > > > the little jeep for those who dont know and its driver, a corporal.
> > > > >
> > > > > LT. Burgess Marskell
> > > > >
> > > > > PS:do any of you have any rations or gear you‘d be willing to trade?
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > > >From: Beth MacFarlane 
> > > > > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > >To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > > > >Subject: Re: humourous stories
> > > > > >Date: Sat, 17 Feb 2001 18:09:50 -0400
> > > > > >
> > > > > >All this talk is making me hungry.....:> > > >
> > > > > >Our "1st Lt" seems to be getting a little defensive......
> > > > > >
> > > > > >Tried the site, Marsh, but the server isn‘t responding.  will try
> > again
> > > > > >later.  It appears to be a 3 Fd site - perhaps put up by someone in
> > > > > >Woodstock?
> > > > > >
> > > > > >Bob  Beth
> > > > > >
> > > > > >DHall058@aol.com wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > 1st KFC?  What kind of chickens**t outfit is that?
> > > > > > > Sorry...this must be "bad pun Saturday".
> > > > > > > Dave Hall
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> > > >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > _________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> >
>
> Capt RW Nairne
> SO Comd TFBH
> CA Tel 613 996-7811 Trunk 2184 Ext 4212
> CA Fax Ext 4022
> Bosnia PTT 387-77-771-148 Ext 4212
> VSAT 82-152-7632
> e-mail: mail816p@dnd.ca
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:53:15 -0800*
I have rather enjoyed the spirited exchanges these last few days....I thank
each of our contributors for their efforts.
fond memories.......Passing the Dutch Marine amphibious course, then
chugging 2 pitchers of beer, and hurling it up at the bar 5 secs later.
Bad memories...............the next mornings march on the sands of Texell
island in Holland.   I still have have blisters
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 19:07:01 *
Dave,
   My father is from Holland, and spent all his summers on Texel, I have 
been there a few times, my grandparents are buried there. I really liked it, 
I suppose it‘s different when your on course though. I have fond memories of 
being 14 or 15 and going to the beaches in the summer.
What do you do in the military?
Pete
>From: "dave newcombe" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 10:53:15 -0800
>
>I have rather enjoyed the spirited exchanges these last few days....I thank
>each of our contributors for their efforts.
>
>fond memories.......Passing the Dutch Marine amphibious course, then
>chugging 2 pitchers of beer, and hurling it up at the bar 5 secs later.
>
>Bad memories...............the next mornings march on the sands of Texell
>island in Holland.   I still have have blisters
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 12:07:23 -0700*
Well, Marskell, we certainly won‘t question whether you have a university
degree - we don‘t want to go down that path.
As for myself, I, um,  have a P‘hD from the Rocky Mountain Institute. Well,
not exactly yet. I‘ve sent in my $20.00 payment US Funds and two boxtops
and will doubtless receive the parchment in a week or two.
Look, son, the prudent way out for you is to just lurk quietly on this bb
for a few days until the brouhaha subsides and then, after dropping the rank
title from your signature, go back to asking legitimate questions and make
contributions based on your real experiences, knowledge and training. Heaven
knows, none of know it all. "Oh Lord, it‘s hard to be humble when your
perfect in every way. Each day I look in the mirror ...."
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 11:40 AM
Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
> Ummmmm, besides the new parliament buildings in Toronto, what about the
> points that Capt Nairne brought up?
> MacF
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "burgess marskell" 
> To: 
> Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 6:32 PM
> Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
>
>
> > Oh....Great.....i get to be the entertainment. It‘s just what i wanted
> when
> > i went through four years of University AND Officer Training.
> >
> >
> > >From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my
elbow?
> > >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 11:01:08 -0700
> > >
> > >Geez...... and I had given in, and decided to leave the guy alone....
oh
> > >well... I say we keep him, for entertainment value
> > >MacF
> > >
> > >
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:41 PM
> > >Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my
elbow?
> > >
> > >
> > > > If it will help dispell any further misinformation:
> > > >
> > > > First, there is not a Lt first or otherwise Marskell listed on the
> DND
> > >intranet.  If he was in a staff position he would at least be burdened
> with
> > >DND email account, hence he probably doesn‘t exist.
> > > >
> > > > Secondly, there is not a Col Johnston or Johnson listed on the DND
> > >email
> > >system there is a LCol in Border, hence, he doesn‘t have a boss that
> > >exists.
> > > >
> > > > Thirdly, there are not too many Lt‘s who commanded a pl in Germany
> still
> > >around....indeed there are not many majors who commanded a pl in
Germany
> > >still around.  If he was in Europe he would have been promoted to at
> least
> > >Capt many moons ago, hence he does not really exist.
> > > >
> > > > Fourth, if someone was shot by a candidate‘s 9mm pistol it would
have
> > >been
> > >on the news/newpaper.
> > > >
> > > > Buddy is more than welcome to say his "two cents" but given his
> > >erroneous
> > >introduction I would not put very much weight into what young Lt
Burgess
> > >Marskell has to say.
> > > >
> > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 20:12:24 *
Check for a COL. Cooper.
>From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 11:40:20 -0700
>
>Ummmmm, besides the new parliament buildings in Toronto, what about the
>points that Capt Nairne brought up?
>MacF
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>To: 
>Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 6:32 PM
>Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
>
>
> > Oh....Great.....i get to be the entertainment. It‘s just what i wanted
>when
> > i went through four years of University AND Officer Training.
> >
> >
> > >From: "The MacFarlanes‘" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my 
>elbow?
> > >Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 11:01:08 -0700
> > >
> > >Geez...... and I had given in, and decided to leave the guy alone.... 
>oh
> > >well... I say we keep him, for entertainment value
> > >MacF
> > >
> > >
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "Capt.RW.Nairne,TFBH SO Comd,4212,0901" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Sunday, February 18, 2001 1:41 PM
> > >Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my 
>elbow?
> > >
> > >
> > > > If it will help dispell any further misinformation:
> > > >
> > > > First, there is not a Lt first or otherwise Marskell listed on the
>DND
> > >intranet.  If he was in a staff position he would at least be burdened
>with
> > >DND email account, hence he probably doesn‘t exist.
> > > >
> > > > Secondly, there is not a Col Johnston or Johnson listed on the DND
> > >email
> > >system there is a LCol in Border, hence, he doesn‘t have a boss that
> > >exists.
> > > >
> > > > Thirdly, there are not too many Lt‘s who commanded a pl in Germany
>still
> > >around....indeed there are not many majors who commanded a pl in 
>Germany
> > >still around.  If he was in Europe he would have been promoted to at
>least
> > >Capt many moons ago, hence he does not really exist.
> > > >
> > > > Fourth, if someone was shot by a candidate‘s 9mm pistol it would 
>have
> > >been
> > >on the news/newpaper.
> > > >
> > > > Buddy is more than welcome to say his "two cents" but given his
> > >erroneous
> > >introduction I would not put very much weight into what young Lt 
>Burgess
> > >Marskell has to say.
> > > >
> > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 15:12:17 -0800*
I spent my time between the Navy...gasp..., and the engineers.....
I got in 1988 from the regs.....and 1992 from the reserves.....
My time in Holland was some of the most memorable in my service .  I‘m sure
you have many fond memories of texal..sp Island...Mine consist of the
earlier incidents, and lots of severve physical exertion...  After our
little course party, our dutch hosts went on to complete a 40 km volksmarch,
neer Nijmeghan..sp
Also visited with the Marines in arube, but only socially.
Amstel beer is still one of my favorites
saw the Hari krishna‘s live in Amsterdam..lol
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 15:20:42 -0800*
Taking a remedial course in spelling and punctuation soon.......thats why
they talked about proof reading in college...lol
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 23:25:50 *
Well, my fond memories are of my first visit to a topless, beach as a 14-15 
year old.
Pete
>From: "dave newcombe" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: Getting personal and non-humorous...or is it just my elbow?
>Date: Sun, 18 Feb 2001 15:12:17 -0800
>
>I spent my time between the Navy...gasp..., and the engineers.....
>I got in 1988 from the regs.....and 1992 from the reserves.....
>My time in Holland was some of the most memorable in my service .  I‘m sure
>you have many fond memories of texal..sp Island...Mine consist of the
>earlier incidents, and lots of severve physical exertion...  After our
>little course party, our dutch hosts went on to complete a 40 km 
>volksmarch,
>neer Nijmeghan..sp
>Also visited with the Marines in arube, but only socially.
>Amstel beer is still one of my favorites
>saw the Hari krishna‘s live in Amsterdam..lol
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Sun, 18 Feb 2001 16:02:15 -0800*
"
> Well, my fond memories are of my first visit to a topless, beach as a
14-15
> year old.
> Pete"
>
It was a shocker to me at the ripe age of 22.......so many, so little time.
French fries with mayonaise?????...now I enjoy them like that.
Beer served in cowboy boot shaped glasses.
females who really were not....ewwwww yuck
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Bradley Sallows" <Bradley_Sallows@ismbc.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 11:43:14 -0800*
>SO Comd TFBH
>CA Tel 613 996-7811 Trunk 2184 Ext 4212
>CA Fax Ext 4022
>Bosnia PTT 387-77-771-148 Ext 4212
>VSAT 82-152-7632
>e-mail: mail816p@dnd.ca
Migod... I think I have signature block envy... no offense intended
Brad Sallows
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

